# Anyone wonder if we have any 1/2 siblings on here?



## harlowsmom

Anyone wonder if we have any siblings, 1/2 siblings etc. here?

Harlow's mom is SX Supurb Aplomb
Her mom's parents are
BISS Am Can Ch Pulali's Stetson Fits SDHF and
SX Gentlemen Start Your Engines

Her dad is
Sx Cool Hand Luke
Her dad's parents are
Ch Sunkisd Dealer's Choice CD CGC
Make It So Golden Eye Vino


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I wish lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I know Tucker has some relatives on here.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

No relation to mine. Here are their pedigree info

*Jasmine*
Dad - Am./Can. Ch. Amberac Dichi Face the Odds (Gambler)
Mom - Dichi Simply The Best, ptd. (Jordan)

*SunnyRose*
Dad - Malagold Against All Odds, ptd. (Dakota)
Mom - Malagold Strike A Pose (Flirt)

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Kimm said:


> I know Tucker has some relatives on here.


Yes! Tucker's Dad is Griffyn's Grandad!


----------



## cubbysan

I would love to find more of Brady's relatives.

Brady is registered as Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz.
His parents are:

Twin-Beau-D's Call Me Sir
Twin-Beau-D's Annie Get Your Gun

His grandparents are:

Am/Can CH Tangleloft Endless Love CD,CGC, OS 
Twin-Beau-D's Top Notch

Am CH Twin-Beau-D's Smart Alec
Twin-Beau-D's Paddington

I know Megan B's dog Eddie is a half-sibling, any other relatives?


----------



## Jazzys Mom

My Dakota who died last year at 13 1/2 had a Twin-Beau-D for his mom. She was *Twin-Beau-D Malagold Ruffian*. Her dad was *Ch. Libra Malagold* *Coriander *and her mom was *Ch. Twin-Beau-D's Starburst*

*Jazzys Mom*


----------



## cubbysan

Jazzys Mom said:


> My Dakota who died last year at 13 1/2 had a Twin-Beau-D for his mom. She was *Twin-Beau-D Malagold Ruffian*. Her dad was *Ch. Libra Malagold* *Coriander *and her mom was *Ch. Twin-Beau-D's Starburst*
> 
> *Jazzys Mom*


Twin-Beau-D's Starburst is 7 generations back on Brady's pedigree. Glad to hear he had such a long life.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Yes! Tucker's Dad is Griffyn's Grandad!


Shamus', too...

Actually, I believe Tucker is also related to Harlow...


----------



## Jazzys Mom

cubbysan said:


> Twin-Beau-D's Starburst is 7 generations back on Brady's pedigree. Glad to hear he had such a long life.


 
Yes, he did have a long and uneventful life. By that I mean he never had any major problems. Bloated when he was 2 but that was caused by stupidness. The daughter and SIL were living here and we were gone out to dinner. It was 95 degrees out and they fed him then let him run the fence with the neighbor's dog then come in and drink water! He was in great health up to the day he died.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus

Kimm said:


> Shamus', too...
> 
> Actually, I believe Tucker is also related to Harlow...


Yes, your Tucker's dad is Shamus's grandfather, right? CH Pebwin XPDNC.

Anyone related to Nautilus Just A Gigolo? That's Shamus's dad. Here's a link to Shamus's father: Jag's Page

I know there are others who have Nautilus dogs on here...


----------



## cubbysan

GoldenShamus said:


> Yes, your Tucker's dad is Shamus's grandfather, right? CH Pebwin XPDNC.
> 
> Anyone related to Nautilus Just A Gigolo? That's Shamus's dad. Here's a link to Shamus's father: Jag's Page
> 
> I know there are others who have Nautilus dogs on here...


The Nautilus lines were started from the Twin-Beau-D lines, so they are cousins. 

Last year I had met a puppy from Nautilus Joe Millionaire (who is a puppy from Jag). It was the most gorgeous dog, that was when I started my search and found Nancy from Twin-Beau-D.

Are you in Massachusetts?


----------



## Jazzys Mom

GoldenShamus said:


> Yes, your Tucker's dad is Shamus's grandfather, right? CH Pebwin XPDNC.
> 
> Anyone related to Nautilus Just A Gigolo? That's Shamus's dad. Here's a link to Shamus's father: Jag's Page
> 
> I know there are others who have Nautilus dogs on here...


Wow! Jag sure is a pretty boy!

JAzzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus

cubbysan said:


> The Nautilus lines were started from the Twin-Beau-D lines, so they are cousins.
> 
> Last year I had met a puppy from Nautilus Joe Millionaire (who is a puppy from Jag). It was the most gorgeous dog, that was when I started my search and found Nancy from Twin-Beau-D.
> 
> Are you in Massachusetts?


I am in Connecticut.

Shamus's other grandfather is CH Twin Beau D's Montego Bay and his great grandfather is Twin Beau D's Signet Premier, and there are other as I go further back into his pedigree.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Any Brits on here have a golden related to Tilly?

Dad...Sh Ch Jackralee Integrity Jw

Mum...Castle of Yorkie

Heres her full pedigree....Pedigree: Music Mysetic Moon


----------



## gold'nchocolate

harlowsmom said:


> Anyone wonder if we have any siblings, 1/2 siblings etc. here?
> 
> Harlow's mom is SX Supurb Aplomb
> Her mom's parents are
> BISS Am Can Ch Pulali's Stetson Fits SDHF and
> SX Gentlemen Start Your Engines
> 
> Her dad is
> Sx Cool Hand Luke
> Her dad's parents are
> Ch Sunkisd Dealer's Choice CD CGC
> Make It So Golden Eye Vino


Not a sibling but there are a few relatives in common a few generations back. I got a real chuckle over a few of the names that I saw in SX Gentlemen Start Your Engines's pedigree though---one of them is called "Trust Me I'm A Lawyer" and the other one that made me laugh was "No Gifts Just Money" . The names can be very imaginative : . By the way, Harlow's grandparents are beautiful!:smooch:


----------



## LibertyME

Bramley's Golden Moments Libby "Liberty"

Her Dam - Bramley's Sweet Talk Of Glory

Her Sire - Eirene's This One's For You


----------



## cubbysan

This is just proof for that other thread about why regional dogs look alike.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

GoldenShamus said:


> I am in Connecticut.
> 
> Shamus's other grandfather is CH Twin Beau D's Montego Bay .


Christi!!!!! I am getting a female puppy : from Twin-Beau-D. They were just born yesterday and Montego Bay is the dad. I know, you say 'how can that be?' since he is at the Rainbow Bridge? But that's the beauty of modern technology. She comes home on June 2nd. Now what will she be to Shamus? His Auntie?


----------



## GoldenShamus

gold'nchocolate said:


> Christi!!!!! I am getting a female puppy : from Twin-Beau-D. They were just born yesterday and Montego Bay is the dad. I know, you say 'how can that be?' since he is at the Rainbow Bridge? But that's the beauty of modern technology. She comes home on June 2nd. Now what will she be to Shamus? His Auntie?


Oh how wonderful!!

Congratulations, I can't wait to see her!!!!


----------



## cubbysan

Hey, Brady your Great Auntie was born yesterday!!!! That is so funny!

Montego Bay is Brady's great-great grandfather.


----------



## gold'nchocolate

cubbysan said:


> Hey, Brady your Great Auntie was born yesterday!!!! That is so funny!
> 
> Montego Bay is Brady's great-great grandfather.


That IS funny! That's why I get cross-eyed when I'm looking thru the pedigrees.


----------



## cubbysan

I get cross-eyed,too, but I have spent hours looking at K9data. It can be very interesting. I have traced Brady all the way back to "Nous" and I forget the name of the other dog, the dogs used to create the Golden Retriever breed.


----------



## FranH

I believe that Holly is related to Liberty....


Parents:

Bearin' Gold's Maximum Gold
Lady Josephine XXI

Grandparents:
Am./Can.CH Goodtimes Can't Stopthe Rain OS
Can Ch Verdoro's Countrylane Sundance
Lord Broderick Of Golden Oak
Goldn Dreams Tina Ballerina

Great-Grandparents:

Am CH Asterling's Buster Keaton OS

AmCH Quillmark's Spring Fling CD OD

Can.Ch. Glynspur Ghost Buster OS SDHF

Can Ch Verdoro's Truly Gold Can CD OD

Hunnington Farms Cowboy

Baby Golden Honey

Kramer's Blaze of glory

Emma Golden Gem
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=761


----------



## gold'nchocolate

FranH: Asterling's Buster Keaton is Biscuit's great-great grandfather.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think Buster is in many lines...


----------



## FranH

Yup.......Buster was quite the stud


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Pedigree: Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out

Tucker's Pedigree if anyone wants to look at it...


----------



## ID_Hannah

My boys don't have strong show lines, so they're not closely related to any of the dogs listed. 

Zulu's got some of the common Asterling/Amberac lines a few generations back. 

Boone's not in K9data yet, because I haven't put him in! Mainly because I haven't sent in his AKC papers. Geesh, I'm a bad mom... he's almost a year old! :doh: Although we're not Brits, he's got some stud dogs in common with Tilly 4 or 5 generations back. I don't know British lines, but they're probably just highly bred studs across the pond!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

cubbysan said:


> I would love to find more of Brady's relatives.
> 
> Brady is registered as Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz.
> His parents are:
> 
> Twin-Beau-D's Call Me Sir
> Twin-Beau-D's Annie Get Your Gun
> 
> His grandparents are:
> 
> Am/Can CH Tangleloft Endless Love CD,CGC, OS
> Twin-Beau-D's Top Notch
> 
> Am CH Twin-Beau-D's Smart Alec
> Twin-Beau-D's Paddington
> 
> I know Megan B's dog Eddie is a half-sibling, any other relatives?


Hi cousin /nephew

Champ (Tangleloft Endless Love) Champ Stud Dog is Jaime's Dad and baby Lucy's uncle


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Jaime (left) Father CH Tangleloft Endless Love, Mom Downeylee Goes to Extremes

Lucy (right) Father Tangleloft Salem Cross , Mom Dashwood Starstruck Jazz

www.myspace.com/honeywolves


----------



## gold4me

My Beau is an uncle to DogMomAbby's Penny.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz is related to hawtee's River Ranch dog... They have the same father, the multi-talented "Player".


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Here's the lowdown on Quiz: Pedigree: Tanbark's Number Two Pencil OA, OAJ, NF, JS-O, RS-O, GS-N, WCDex, SRD


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

All of my dog's have alot of GoldRush lines in them. Goes back aways but it is there in all 4 of them. West coast dogs have a bit if that line in the history...


----------



## Wrigleysmom

This is a really cool thread. My dogs have no papers, the lady I got them from has papers on both her dogs, but never got any on the pups, most people just buy them for hunting or just rompin farm dogs. I bought them of course for pets. But the next golden i get is going to be from a good breeder. Or maybe a rescue. The lady had her female fixed, I am glad she did, too. Not that they were bad dogs to breed, I just felt bad for the female she just looked like she needed a break!!!LOL!


----------



## hawtee

And Quiz's half sister "Lilli " Pedigree: River Ranch Heart Of Fire MX AXJ NF RE PD1 ONAC OCC OTNN ONJC WVN OTGN RSN


----------



## mist

Emma&Tilly said:


> Any Brits on here have a golden related to Tilly?
> 
> Dad...Sh Ch Jackralee Integrity Jw
> 
> Mum...Castle of Yorkie
> 
> Heres her full pedigree....Pedigree: Music Mysetic Moon


All mine are related to tilly to some extent 

oliver Five generation pedigree: Dasmaks Jack the Lad at Capapherra

gracie Pedigree: Dasmaks Living Doll at Capapherra

gabby Pedigree: Capapherra April Lady


----------



## Maryke

*Here's my 1/2 sibling!*

We welcomed Gracie into our family on June 23rd of this year. Her father is Sir (Twin-Beau-D's Call Me Sir) and mother is Ettie (Twin-Beau-D's The Bachelorette). As soon as I can figure out how to include a photo, I will (not that computer literate yet!!)


----------



## cubbysan

Maryke said:


> We welcomed Gracie into our family on June 23rd of this year. Her father is Sir (Twin-Beau-D's Call Me Sir) and mother is Ettie (Twin-Beau-D's The Bachelorette). As soon as I can figure out how to include a photo, I will (not that computer literate yet!!)


Welcome Brady's half sister!!!! Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## crnp2001

GoldenShamus said:


> Yes, your Tucker's dad is Shamus's grandfather, right? CH Pebwin XPDNC.
> 
> Anyone related to Nautilus Just A Gigolo? That's Shamus's dad. Here's a link to Shamus's father: Jag's Page
> 
> I know there are others who have Nautilus dogs on here...


 
Sorry to be late on this thread...I'm looking and trying to make sense of Honey's pedigree compared to what you've written above.

If I'm reading Jag's pedigree correctly, on the Pebwin side, Jag's grandmother, "Am CH Pebwin Razzle Dazzle OD SDHF," is Honey's great-grandmother. The "Pebwin" in your post caught my eye, as that line is featured throughout Honey's mother's side.

Wow...to see how so many dogs are related is amazing, especially with having people spread out all over the states...

~Kim~


----------



## mylissyk

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Yes! Tucker's Dad is Griffyn's Grandad!


Does that mean Tucker's and Griffyn's dad are brothers? Maybe I'm confused.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My Tucker (Tomiskaway All Tuckered Out) and Jen's Cooper (Tomiskaway's Golden Cooper)

Are brothers! (not littermates, but same parents).


----------



## mdoats

Rookie's sire is Lazydaze Mainsail Ba Da Bing. (Pedigree: Lazydaze Mainsail Ba Da Bing) His grandparents on that side are CH Nautilus Vanilla Ice and Lazydaze Pedal to the Metal.

His Dam is Valentine Mainsail Surfergirl. (Pedigree: Valentine Mainsail Surfer Girl) His grandparents on that side are CH Nautilus King Neptune and CH Horizon South Beach. Looks like Twin Beau D Montego bay is a couple of generations back.

I just noticed that King Neptune is Rookie's grandfather on his mother's side and his great, great, grandfather on his father's side. Weird.

It looks like Rookie is related to Shamus through King Neptune and Champ (Tangleloft Endless Love) through Twin Beau D Nautilus Seastar.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My guys are related to a few dogs here. Mostly Tucker. Shadow has too many missing links, but if you go back far enough, they related to each other too of course.

I may have posted this already

Pedigree: Broadway's Tucker Monocchi


----------



## Scorpio118

Im sure Mikey is related to someone here - somewhere.......

BUT - for some reason - because of this post - I went and started looking at Maddie & Mikey's pedigree............ AND.........

MY DOGS ARE RELATED!!!!!!!!!!! (I think!!) or at least the same breeder/owner (could be different dogs!) 

Mikey's father's father's side (got that?) and Maddie's father's father side..... they used the same breeder/owner.

You might think that's nothing - BUT SINCE Maddie was "bought" locally - here in Connecticut......... AND Mikey was purchased from Virginia........

I found it to be pretty flippin interesting.....

Mikey's heritage has Teddy Bear lineage - or whatever you want to call it... (Im so knowledgable - huh?) :doh:


----------



## Swanolck

Going back to great and great-great-grandparents my puppy is related to a lot of dogs on here. Her mom is Kaelgrove's Mia'Amore and her dad is Electralon Elusive Criminal. 

It's funny b/c I think she looks a lot like some of the dogs here. Guess it's the beautiful golden genes!!


----------



## Goldendogx2

*Any relatives out there?*

Reginald Golddog (sire)
Haynes' Rose (Dam)

for my "Hobo"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jules is the grandson of Hooch's River dog, does that count?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

cubbysan said:


> I get cross-eyed,too, but I have spent hours looking at K9data. It can be very interesting. I have traced Brady all the way back to "Nous" and I forget the name of the other dog, the dogs used to create the Golden Retriever breed.


I have gone back 27 generations to Nous - M- (6/1864-1872) Owner - Lord Tweedmouth, UK & Belle (Tweed Water Spaniel) who had Primrose (yellow, 1869) and it goes on from there!!

I'm kinda excite that Tailer comes from way back!! He will get his hip, knees, etc checked Wednesday...if all goes well...we will continue the breed! WooHoo! 

PS, Hi Cousin!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Good luck with your pup's clearances!


----------



## BeauShel

Jazz & Jules said:


> Jules is the grandson of Hooch's River dog, does that count?


Bamabear is one of River's grandpups from Haley, so I guess that makes Jules his cousin. I think it counts.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Clearences have been postponed...I did not get all my paper work together soon enough...will get it all soon and re-schedule!

Did get Tailer's Pink Stitches out yesterday. He played with Krissy, Gracie, Sampson & Fin today all at the same time! The Dog Herder took Her Flock to the pond to play ball...she took 6 tennis balls & 5 dogs and came back with 4 tennis balls & 5 dogs...All was well.


----------



## Nicci831

Dallas and Austin's mom is: Pedigree: Topbrass Portrait of Belle
Dallas's Dad is Pedigree: Essex Polo
Austin's Dad is Pedigree: Firemark Cajun Bonfire MH***


----------



## Goldilocks

This is a great thread. I would love to find Pippa's relatives.

My Golden is "Canadian Champion Georgianbay's Pralines n Cream"

*Parents are:*

Sire: BIS BISS Am/Can Ch Dreamwork's Freeze Frame OS, US SDHF

Dam: Can.Ch Georgianbay's Good Golly Ms Molly

*Grandparents are:*

Sire: Am/Can. CH. Tarwathie's One Moment In Time

Sire: Am./Can. CH. Waynewood's Classic Gold Can. BIS /Am./Can. OS

Dam: FortKnox's Simply Dreamwork

Dam: CanCH Georgianbay's Hollywood Nights


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There are now 3 Tomiskaway dogs on here, but one poster only posted once, then left 

I can't remember if I posted this already seeing as this thread is old lol and I don't feel like searching through it but Tucker and Cooper (Jen) have the same parents but are from different litters.


----------



## ILoveAMonster

Maybe I should start a new thread...but this has sparked interest in me. Is there a way to track down your dog's pedigree with limited (very limited) information?


----------



## Ash

Whats the information you have?? Maybe someone here could find somthing. So shoot......


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Momma is Schoolhouse A, Bee, C's (Sting) and the sire is Highmark S.M. Major League (Major). 
We must be related to someone?


----------



## HoldensMom

Holden's got Amberac on his dad's side and Twin-b=Beau-D's on his mom's, but none of the same dogs that were mentioned.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

ILoveAMonster said:


> Maybe I should start a new thread...but this has sparked interest in me. Is there a way to track down your dog's pedigree with limited (very limited) information?


You have more info than I have! I don't even know Emmy's parents registered names.
Can I find anything out?

I got Emmy from Bayard, Nebraska. All I know is her mother's name is Tabatha and her father is Eli.


----------



## ILoveAMonster

Ash said:


> Whats the information you have?? Maybe someone here could find somthing. So shoot......


His birthday and the area he's from....


November 26, 2005 and..somewhere in Virginia...most likely the Fredericksburg/Stafford area.


----------



## creekretrievers

These are the pedigrees of some of my dogs and I know they are probably related some dogs on this board.

Real Gold's Hot Patootie** "Penny"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=144306

Penny does go back to a confirmation dog, Am Can CH Clark's Easter Bonnet UD WCX Can CDX WC but I don't know much about this dog.

Mioak's Friday Nite Special "Bree"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=211404

Rippling Run Honey's Rowdy SH WCX "Honey"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=73785

Creek's Heartbreak Kid SH WC "Chip"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=94035

Mioak's Hocus Pocus "Greta"
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=268516


----------



## DianeD

Actually, I just saw this thread and our Darrowby's Mr. Tom Chase is 1/2 brother to Rastadog's Pronto and Disco (they share the same sire). Small world.

Diane


----------



## Ash

Oh I found someone with a half sister to one of our dogs. Maddie's Mom has a half sis to my girl "Kali". Both sired by the beautiful "Bistro" ~ BIS BISS Am/Can Ch Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n SDHF Am/Can OS


----------



## Ljilly28

cubbysan said:


> Twin-Beau-D's Starburst is 7 generations back on Brady's pedigree. Glad to hear he had such a long life.


Our girl, Twin Beau D Anderson's Acadia (Cady) lived to be 13. Her dad was Twin Beau D's Montego Bay.


----------



## Ljilly28

creekretrievers said:


> These are the pedigrees of some of my dogs and I know they are probably related some dogs on this board.
> 
> Real Gold's Hot Patootie** "Penny"
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=144306
> 
> Penny's dad is Bro? He is an amazing dog. Is Penny a half sister of Firemark's Push Comes to Shove ?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Broadway's Tucker *****
CH Pebwin XPDNC OS SDHF
CH Pebwin Xpect The Unxpected NA OAJ
CH Bravo's Old Spice SDHF, OS
CH Bravo's Bahama Mama
CH Bravo's Paco Rabanne
Am/Can/Int'l CH Bravo HuntChase Alabama Slammer
CH Bravo Apollo's Southern Comfort SDHF OS
Bravo's Chanel Allure JH
Bravo Sheffield Sex On The Beach
BISS/AM/MEX/AMS/WC CH Sheffield-Ducat's Spellbound SDHF,OS
Am. CH Sheffield-Ducat's Suspicion JH
Sheffield-Ducat's Rebecca
Ducat-Sheffield N X NW CD
Ginge Ain't Whistling Dixie OD
Ginge Lyric Frankly My Dear
Ginge Dashing N' Debonair
Ginge Ruff And Ready
Ginge Advent O Ashley
CH Pebwin Razzle Dazzle JH SDHF OD
CH Sunshine Hill's USA Wrangler
Wyncall's Material Girl
Wyncall's Unami Bertolino
Wyncall's Dudley Do-Right
Wyncall's High Chaparral
CH Pebwin Bona Fide Nirvana OD
Can CH Bona Fide Storm Warning CD
Bona Fide Pebwin's Persuasion


Broadway's Yes I Am
Broadway King of Hearts
Am. CH. Briarwood Lightning Strikes SDHF
Briarwood Sneak Preview
Briarwood Mark Of Excellence
Briarwood's Zachary Blue
Am. Ch. Faera's Future Classic OS
Am CH Faera's The Keepsake Kidd OD
BIS Am Ch. Faera's Destiny Kodiak Kidd OS SDHF
Am. CH Faera's Razzle Dazzle's Kidd
Am./Can. CH. Faera's Forever A Kidd CD CGC
Faera's Future Classy Cassy
Faera's The Kidd's Credentials
Faera's Future Finesse
Faera's Future Looks Rosy
Faera's Future Vsop
Faera's Future Windsong
CH Briarwood Final Legacy OD
Nautilus Broadway Im No Angel
CH. EC. Nautilus The Great Stienway
Can Ch. Nautilus Tynehead's East N West
Nautilus American Made
Nautilus Maritime Crown Levi
Nautilus Seamus Malloy
Nautilus Having A Blast
Am/Can Ch. Nautilus Edgehill Crown Onyx OS
Am/Can Ch Edgehill Nautilus Sea Sprite
CH Edgehill Nautilus Class Act CD
Am-Bda.CH Edgehill Nautilus Abientot
Edgehill Nautilus Crystal
Edgehill Nautilus Fast Track
Edgehill Nautilus Maxmilian
AM-CAN-JAP CH. Edgehill Nautilus Calypso Jo WC OS SDHF
Am. Ch. Edgehill Nautilus Mz. Behavin OD
Edgehill Nautilus Ti-Amo
Benchmark Nautilus Tajmahal
Am.Ch. Benchmark's Tak'n A Chance On Luv


----------



## Angel_Kody

I thought I posted to this thread a long time ago but I guess not...anyway, here's Jester's pedigree. I know he has some distant cousins here...Hey Biscuit! :wave:

Caymen's Court Jester:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=256028

Sire: Caymen's Friar Tuck:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19925

Dam: Caymen's Madison Avenue:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=142369


----------



## Ljilly28

*Mulder*

Tucker's dad is such a beauty if I am right and it's Mulder who won nationals 2007? That makes Nautilus Just A Gigilo Tucker's 1/2 brother, and I think that means Tucker is our puppy's 1/2 uncle. Jeez that's complicated- but fun.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Kimm said:


> Broadway's Tucker *****
> Am. Ch. Faera's Future Classic OS


Kim - Thunder is Jester's great grandfather!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Other than Kirby I do not see many of the offspring of Lucy's other ancestors very often. The one exception was seven years ago while doing Pet Therapy at a local hospital. When I entered this room with Lucy's dam , Keeper. The woman in the bed began to weep and remarked how she had a Golden at home that "looked just like" my Keeper. After a couple of moments more of conversation we realized that they were from the same breeder and once I told her the parents names we realized they were litter mates. I just recieved an email last week from the breeder with a photo of this same dog. Both are still doing well at 11 1/2 years of age and it is amazing how much alike they do look even today. 


*Ambika's Funny Redhead JH, UD, MX, MXJ, CCA,VCX, CanCDX,Am/CanWC,CGC,TDI - Lucy *
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=54240

Sire
*Am/Can.Ch Gowrielea's Show Off - Otis*
Dam
*Can OTCh Viking Princess Gold-Keeper OD SH UD MX MXJ OAP OJP CCA VCX AmCanWC CanAGN VC - Keeper*

Grandparents
*Stonehill's Shadow of the Wolf - Patrick*
*Viking's Sweet Maggie May - Maggie*
*BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC - Kirby*
*Can Ch. Nautilus Corn Silk Can. OD - Maize*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ljilly28 said:


> Tucker's dad is such a beauty if I am right and it's Mulder who won nationals 2007? That makes Nautilus Just A Gigilo Tucker's 1/2 brother, and I think that means Tucker is our puppy's 1/2 uncle. Jeez that's complicated- but fun.


I get dizzy reading the pedigree, but yes, Tucker's Dad is Mulder. We brought Tucker home just before he was a year old (he was returned to the breeder :doh just days before he took BIB at Westminster. 

I had no clue what Mulder's accomplishments were in the ring, I just knew at the time we were looking for a breeder, the breeder we chose did all the clearances. Shadow had gone through two hip surgeries and I wanted to be sure when we brought another pup into the house, (we passed the interview for a pup, but brought home Tucker) the clearances were done regardless of whether they would make a difference in health or not.

I always sing the song to others about opening their hearts and homes to older dogs. In our case, Tucker was a Diamond in the Ruff! Kathy called or emailed me to let me know I should watch the Westminster in 2004. She said, "Tucker's Dad is representing all of the GR's." I can't watch dog shows. I get all mushy for the dogs that lose. LOL


----------



## Ljilly28

We have Finn- a bright, playful field bred golden who live on high alert for fun and Tally- a friendly, cheerful show puppy on high alert for comfortable naps. Soon to come is a puppy from Jackie Mertens at Topbrass who should be dual.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270086 : Tally

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=270877 : Finn

Topbrass puppy coming February 20th who is not quite named yet:

http://www.topbrass-retrievers.com/sarahstoneypups.htm

Test breeding:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=281392


----------



## Hali's Mom

Kimm. Broadway's Yes I am must be a beauty. Love the lines. I have Faera and Amberac just no Nautilus. The Nautilus dogs are simply beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hali's Mom said:


> Kimm. Broadway's Yes I am must be a beauty. Love the lines. I have Faera and Amberac just no Nautilus. The Nautilus dogs are simply beautiful dogs.


I just got lucky. That's what happens when you contact someone in the local club and they start networking. Actually, Rose and Kathy are one of the puppy referral people for CT on the GRCA list. I worked backwards! LOL I talk a lot about Tucker's Dad, but Sam is an awesome dog with a pretty darn good pedigree, too.  When I met her, she melted my heart.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

Kimm said:


> I just got lucky. That's what happens when you contact someone in the local club and they start networking. Actually, Rose and Kathy are one of the puppy referral people for CT on the GRCA list. I worked backwards! LOL I talk a lot about Tucker's Dad, but Sam is an awesome dog with a pretty darn good pedigree, too.  When I met her, she melted my heart.


Oh gosh, Kim...I just loved Sam when I met her...what a beauty too, she was so sweet...haven't read the much of this thread but saw this and wanted to put my 2 cents in...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Oh gosh, Kim...I just loved Sam when I met her...what a beauty too, she was so sweet...haven't read the much of this thread but saw this and wanted to put my 2 cents in...


It's always nice to be able to have someone confirm what I'm thinking and what I post. Thank you Raini! 

I wish I would run into one of Tucker's littermates somewhere. I haven't yet, just lots of relatives. I wish I had puppy photos, too. I don't think the previous owner ever sent any to R&K.


----------



## Zookeepermama

hmm I havent seen much of Daisy's lines in here, we havent got her registered name yet (wont send AKC papers till shes spayed prior to 12 mos):

Sire: Can CH Ambient's Factor
Grand sire:Am/Can CH Sunbeam's Creating a Scene CDX RN
Grand Dam: Can CH Ambient's Cruisin Thru Arizona
Great Grandparents; Am CH Sunbeams Worth The Wait SDHF OS 
CH Keane's Nutmeg Pippin OD 
Am/Can CH Sunbeams Cruise Control SDHF OS 
Loralyn's Itz'za Sparks Afly'n


Dam: Ambient's Caine D Apple Red
Grand Sire: Am/Can BIS, BISS, CH Dalane Razin Caine On Sixty Six Am/Can SDHF
Grand Dam: Ambient's Ready N Wait N 
Great Grandparents: Am CH Dalanes Kix on Route Sixty Six,
Goldenbears Forever Young
Am CH Sunbeams Worth the Wait SDHF OS
Loralyn's Itz'za Sparks Afly'n


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

Kimm said:


> It's always nice to be able to have someone confirm what I'm thinking and what I post. Thank you Raini!
> 
> I wish I would run into one of Tucker's littermates somewhere. I haven't yet, just lots of relatives. I wish I had puppy photos, too. I don't think the previous owner ever sent any to R&K.


 
Well now I got to thinking they must be related somewhere so I pulled out Phoebe's pedigree and it seems that Phoebe's Dad, Jake, Broadway King of Hearts is Sam's brother so Tucker is Phoebe's Uncle...how do you like that we are canine related...lol


----------



## EddieME

Eddie's Dad: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207094

Eddie's Mom: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=130395


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

AmbikaGR said:


> Other than Kirby I do not see many of the offspring of Lucy's other ancestors very often. The one exception was seven years ago while doing Pet Therapy at a local hospital. When I entered this room with Lucy's dam , Keeper. The woman in the bed began to weep and remarked how she had a Golden at home that "looked just like" my Keeper. After a couple of moments more of conversation we realized that they were from the same breeder and once I told her the parents names we realized they were litter mates. I just recieved an email last week from the breeder with a photo of this same dog. Both are still doing well at 11 1/2 years of age and it is amazing how much alike they do look even today.


How cool is that? 

We got together with several of Griff's littermates at the breeder's house when they were all 6 months old. I'm still in email contact with 2 of the other puppy parents but I wish Griff's brother had made it there. (there were only 2 males in the litter) I'd love to see how much they look alike - or if they look alike at all. While all the pups pretty much looked alike when they were 7 weeks old, they all looked VERY different at 6 months. 

Stonehill was on my potential breeder list - I met a few at an agility show - they were therapy dogs and VERY, VERY calm, mellow dogs.

Then I changed my mind and went for a bit more spunk. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

MySweetPhoebe said:


> Well now I got to thinking they must be related somewhere so I pulled out Phoebe's pedigree and it seems that Phoebe's Dad, Jake, Broadway King of Hearts is Sam's brother so Tucker is Phoebe's Uncle...how do you like that we are canine related...lol


Well there you go!  If I go back far enough, Shadow is related to Tucker. He's got lots of missing blanks though.


----------



## DianeD

Hey Kimm - I see that Tucker has Sunshine Hill's Wrangler in his pedigree (can't tell exactly where since I'm not much good at reading them!) but we own Sunshine Hill's Bumble Bee who I think MIGHT have Wrangler for her daddy or Granddaddy - I know Cowboy is either her dad or granddad, but in any event, I'll check her pedigree tonight and see if she's related to Wrangler directly. 

Diane


----------



## Ljilly28

*I met Eddie!*



EddieME said:


> Eddie's Dad: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207094
> 
> Eddie's Mom: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=130395


Hey Eddie's dad, I met you and Eddie at Ferry Beach a few weeks ago. You had just helped transport a rescue Golden. Tally and Eddie played, while Finn lifeguarded. Cheers, Jilly


----------



## EddieME

Ljilly28 said:


> Hey Eddie's dad, I met you and Eddie at Ferry Beach a few weeks ago. You had just helped transport a rescue Golden. Tally and Eddie played, while Finn lifeguarded. Cheers, Jilly


Hi Jilly, I'm Eddie's mom. Eddie's dad says Hi. Ferry Beach is Eddie's hangout when he goes to work with dad


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

I bet Jake was related to many here - his
Granddad (Dad's Side) was *Sir Cagney Von Fedrik*
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=SIRCAGNEYVONFREDRIK 
Grandma (Dad's Side) was *Golden Blossom Honey V*
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=GOLDENBLOSSOMHONEYV
Granddad (Mother's side) *Christopher's Golden Boy*
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=CHRISTOPHERGOLDENBOY
Grandma (Mother's side) was *Gold-Rush Sherry Sunshine*
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=GOLDRUSHSHERRYSUNSHINE

Griffyn's Grandparents:
Grandad (Dad's Side)
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=PEBWINXPDNC
Grandma (Dad's Side)
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?sname=KALMSEAPROOFPOSITIVE


Granddad (Mom's Side)
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=49442
Grandma (Mom's Side)
http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=252365


----------



## Nicci831

I didnt see anyone else with a MH behind the name....what the heck is it?
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47131- Austin's daddy


----------



## EddieME

AmbikaGR said:


> Other than Kirby I do not see many of the offspring of Lucy's other ancestors very often. The one exception was seven years ago while doing Pet Therapy at a local hospital. When I entered this room with Lucy's dam , Keeper. The woman in the bed began to weep and remarked how she had a Golden at home that "looked just like" my Keeper. After a couple of moments more of conversation we realized that they were from the same breeder and once I told her the parents names we realized they were litter mates. I just recieved an email last week from the breeder with a photo of this same dog. Both are still doing well at 11 1/2 years of age and it is amazing how much alike they do look even today.
> 
> 
> *Ambika's Funny Redhead JH, UD, MX, MXJ, CCA,VCX, CanCDX,Am/CanWC,CGC,TDI - Lucy *
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=54240
> 
> Sire
> *Am/Can.Ch Gowrielea's Show Off - Otis*
> Dam
> *Can OTCh Viking Princess Gold-Keeper OD SH UD MX MXJ OAP OJP CCA VCX AmCanWC CanAGN VC - Keeper*
> 
> Grandparents
> *Stonehill's Shadow of the Wolf - Patrick*
> *Viking's Sweet Maggie May - Maggie*
> *BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC - Kirby*
> *Can Ch. Nautilus Corn Silk Can. OD - Maize*


When I look at 5 generations on Eddie's dad he has *BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC - Kirby *
Probably just a smidge 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=207094


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Nicci831 said:


> I didnt see anyone else with a MH behind the name....what the heck is it?
> http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47131- Austin's daddy


Master Hunter? Hello Swampcollie? He'll know what that means.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Master Hunter? Hello Swampcollie? He'll know what that means.


Yes it is Master Hunter. Jersey's Mom boy's sire is a MH bred to my Lucy
Ambika's No Place Like Home CD CCA
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=208456


----------



## Nicci831

AmbikaGR said:


> Yes it is Master Hunter. Jersey's Mom boy's sire is a MH bred to my Lucy
> Ambika's No Place Like Home CD CCA
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=208456


Very nice looking pup! I wonder if this is why Austin has OCD retrieving! haha:bowl:


----------



## KiwiD

Ash said:


> Oh I found someone with a half sister to one of our dogs. Maddie's Mom has a half sis to my girl "Kali". Both sired by the beautiful "Bistro" ~ BIS BISS Am/Can Ch Rush Hill's Watz Cook'n Good Look'n SDHF Am/Can OS


I couldn't find Maddie's pedigree but this is the listing of one of her brothers from the same litter. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=85848.


----------



## Ljilly28

Nicci831 said:


> I didnt see anyone else with a MH behind the name....what the heck is it?
> http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=47131- Austin's daddy


I love the pedigree- very birdy with lots of style and drive


----------



## Ljilly28

GoldenShamus said:


> Yes, your Tucker's dad is Shamus's grandfather, right? CH Pebwin XPDNC.
> 
> Anyone related to Nautilus Just A Gigolo? That's Shamus's dad. Here's a link to Shamus's father: Jag's Page
> 
> I know there are others who have Nautilus dogs on here...


Here are some Nautilus dogs from Tally's pedigree:

Tally's Dad is Am/Can CH Nautilus Goldiva's Good N Plenty	
AmCH Nautilus Purple Passion	
CH Nautilus Vanilla Ice OS	
BIS BISS Am/Can CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WC
Ch. Nautilus Maybelline Y Don't Ya Be Tru
Am. CH Nautilus Flirt In The Jaguar OD	
Am. Ch Nautilus King Neptune BISS,OS
Am. CH Nautilus Fabulous Thunderbird OD
Nautilus New Years Toast	
Nautilus British Image	
Am. Ch Nautilus King Neptune BISS,OS
Maid of the Mist
Am. CH Nautilus Fabulous Thunderbird OD	
Am. Ch. Faera's Future Classic OS
Am. CH. Nautilus Treasure Trove OD


----------



## Ljilly28

gold'nchocolate said:


> Christi!!!!! I am getting a female puppy : from Twin-Beau-D. They were just born yesterday and Montego Bay is the dad. I know, you say 'how can that be?' since he is at the Rainbow Bridge? But that's the beauty of modern technology. She comes home on June 2nd. Now what will she be to Shamus? His Auntie?


We lost our Montego Bay daughter this summer and miss her so much. She was Twin Beau d Anderson's Acadia (Cady)- a gentle giant of a girl always with a soft stuffed toy to carry like Linus' blanket.


----------



## cubbysan

I love the Nautilus dogs. When I was first on the fence about getting a golden retriever, I met a Nautilus Joe Millionaire puppy, he was 10 months old, and breathtaking and such a sweet heart. That was when I knew I had to have one. I followed "Joseph's" pedigree, and ended up getting a Twin-Beau-D puppy, who is just as breathtaking as "Joseph's" puppy that I met.


----------



## mdoats

Looks like Rookie and Tally are related! CH Nautilus Vanilla Ice OS is Rookie's grandpa on the sire's side and Am. Ch Nautilus King Neptune BISS,OS is Rookie's grandpa on the dam's side.

Rookie's sire: Lazydaze Mainsail Ba Da Bing
His dam: Valentine Mainsail Surfer Girl


----------



## Ljilly28

*Rookie*

Wow- Tally & Rookie ARE very similar. Tally is a glamour boy, a sweet. cheerful slowpoke who is easy to train but not too athletic- He cleans my ears out in the car and kisses the cat.


----------



## cham

My Hailey is very strong on both Nautilus and Twin Beau D dogs, especially on the dams side. The sire is a little more diverse. Here is the sire's K-9 data Harley-Davidson-Fat-Boy

The dam wasn't put on K-9 but I was able to track thru the OFA. Hailey's grandparents on the dam's side were Nautilus delaur's Hot Hot Hot, and Horizon's Twin Beau D Daytona aka Tony.

I suspect if one could go back far enough, all our dogs are related, being decended from Lord Tweed or what ever his name was.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Can someone help me trace back Diesels info?


----------



## Ljilly28

lovealways_jami said:


> Can someone help me trace back Diesels info?


Where did Diesel come from?


----------



## paula bedard

I have been looking for other Liberty Run Golden's. None found yet. I know the forum keeps adding new members, so I'll try again. Ike is from Ginger Bread Wachter/ Liberty Run's Moonlit Samson. Jan 6, '07 litter.


----------



## LibertyME

Liberty
Bramley's Golden Moments Libby

http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=242760


----------



## Ljilly28

LibertyME said:


> Liberty
> Bramley's Golden Moments Libby
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=242760



I LOVE the dog Gunner(AmCH Laurell's Goin' Great Guns OS SDHF)


----------



## Packleader

Denali of Hidden Treasure
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=274626


----------



## savannah

mdoats said:


> Rookie's sire is Lazydaze Mainsail Ba Da Bing. (Pedigree: Lazydaze Mainsail Ba Da Bing) His grandparents on that side are CH Nautilus Vanilla Ice and Lazydaze Pedal to the Metal.
> 
> His Dam is Valentine Mainsail Surfergirl. (Pedigree: Valentine Mainsail Surfer Girl) His grandparents on that side are CH Nautilus King Neptune and CH Horizon South Beach. Looks like Twin Beau D Montego bay is a couple of generations back.
> 
> I just noticed that King Neptune is Rookie's grandfather on his mother's side and his great, great, grandfather on his father's side. Weird.
> 
> It looks like Rookie is related to Shamus through King Neptune and Champ
> (Tangleloft Endless Love) through Twin Beau D Nautilus Seastar.


Savannah great-grandfather was Nautilus King Neptune.


----------



## mdoats

savannah said:


> Savannah great-grandfather was Nautilus King Neptune.


So Rookie and Savannah are cousins! Looks like Blu had a LOT of offspring.


----------



## savannah

mdoats said:


> So Rookie and Savannah are cousins! Looks like Blu had a LOT of offspring.


Must be, I wasn't sure how they were related, too confusing for me. Do you have a recent photo of Rookie?


----------



## wagondog

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Yes! Tucker's Dad is Griffyn's Grandad!


G/Mom
Aren't our dogs related somewhere in the Edgecombe lineage


----------



## BeauShel

My Bama and AndyFarmer's Hudson are half brothers. They have the same dad and their moms are sisters.


----------



## kgiff

Cisco's pedigree was eaten by one of the dogs (they like paper). I've been looking for the contact info for his breeder but haven't had much luck. His kennel name is Golden Sands and is registered GS Dakotas Secret Mission and came from Maryland's Eastern Shore.

Sire: Bojangles Mchenry Wieroniey 
Dam: GS Grace's Angel From Above


----------



## Debles

How many goldens here have Dual Ch-AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar (OS/FDHF) in their pedigree?

All my goldens (except my first who was the same age) have had Quar in their lineage. I think he was the quintessential golden.


----------



## Ljilly28

We had two family dogs, and my grandparents had three, who were Quar kids. Another dog from that vintage who my Grampa Joe sought out in pedigrees was FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF, but my grandmother loved http://www.informarte.net/tiger/misty_morns.html

My first dog of my own was Joplin, Sundial Zaphod Beeblebrox CGC (the breeder named him!), who was a Quar grandson and lived such a long, happy life. What a heart dog he was- I took him to college and grad school and then to work every single day. Oh, how I loved that dog.

The Windrush dog Borax is a dog like Funky Farquar.


----------



## Debles

My Max was a Quar grandson. : ) he was my heart boy.


----------



## Ljilly28

So Joplin & Max were very related? Who was Max's mom?

My grandfather had Skylab Make Me Love You (Tobasco) who was a granddaughter, as well


----------



## Debles

Trailblazer's Tug OWar. And I misspoke. Quar was his great grandfather. Trailblazer's Jack of Farquar was his grandfather and Quar his father.

On Max's dad 's side his grandfather was Holway Barty. Another famous old golden.
You'd think with such great lineage he wouldn't have had such horrible health problems. But then his hypothyroid wasn't managed well by our vet and there was no internet then for me to research on my own.


----------



## Debles

Do you have a pic of Joplin on the GRF?


----------



## Debles

Selka has Quar way back (3 great's ) in his pedigree. Also several Topbrass goldens.
Gunner also has Topbrass.


----------



## Ljilly28

Debles said:


> Do you have a pic of Joplin on the GRF?


Wow- that is cool to see H Barty on Max's pedigree. He had some terrific genes. I bet Max had a really good mind &memory.

I 'd need to find a scanner for Joplin. He was before the days of photobucket, iphoto, and facebook.


----------



## Debles

I scanned Max's photos too. Then to photo bucket then here. : )
I did all our old gold's.
I wish I had my first golden's pedigree. I have her litter registration but we never registered her , I don't think. I need to check.

Max did have a great mind. He was pretty close to perfect except for his health and that just made him all the more noble and valiant in my eyes.
Before he developed hypothyroid and seizures at age 6, we had bred him twice. He had 24 pups so I wonder sometimes how many of HIS progeny are out there! I worried about their health but we informed the breeder of his health issues. You can't project what will happen in the future.


----------



## Debles

I forgot to say, Misty Morn's Sunset is in both selka and Gunner's pedigree on their mom's side. : ) Tell your grandma. : )


----------



## Debles

I just saw Misty Morn's Sunset in both sides of Selka's pedigree. great grandmother.


----------



## shortcake23

GoldenLover84 said:


> There are now 3 Tomiskaway dogs on here, but one poster only posted once, then left
> 
> I can't remember if I posted this already seeing as this thread is old lol and I don't feel like searching through it but Tucker and Cooper (Jen) have the same parents but are from different litters.


There's more than 3 now. My Mia is from Tomiskaway. Getting her on Sunday


----------



## SoGolden

*Golden Sunrise Dixie/Jake Litter Mates*

This thread is so long--sorry I didn't get through all of it. But, I guess the idea is to locate your litter mates. Harry has a social group for his litter mates. We are in contact with 6 of 8 puppies of his litter. It could be fun to see other pups from earlier Dixie/Jake litters. If you are out there, 
feel free to contact us!:You_Rock_


----------



## magiclover

Jazzys Mom said:


> No relation to mine. Here are their pedigree info
> 
> *Jasmine*
> Dad - Am./Can. Ch. Amberac Dichi Face the Odds (Gambler)
> Mom - Dichi Simply The Best, ptd. (Jordan)
> 
> *SunnyRose*
> Dad - Malagold Against All Odds, ptd. (Dakota)
> Mom - Malagold Strike A Pose (Flirt)
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Gambler is my Jazz's Grandfather, he is her Daddy's father.

Ch.Dichi Snowshoe Big Island (Kona)

Dichi Go Your Own Way (Stevie)

Jazz has a full sibling on here. Teddy who is loved by Akrien62.


----------



## goldengirls550

Layla has a half sibling on here!


----------



## MurphyTeller

cubbysan said:


> I would love to find more of Brady's relatives.
> 
> Brady is registered as Twin-Beau-D's Quarterback Blitz.
> Am/Can CH Tangleloft Endless Love CD,CGC, OS
> Twin-Beau-D's Top Notch


No relation here - but I know Champ and his mom Joan quite well - I actually tested him for his CGC a couple of years ago - they live in my next of the woods - Champ finished his CDX last spring too...


----------



## cham

cham said:


> My Hailey is very strong on both Nautilus and Twin Beau D dogs, especially on the dams side. The sire is a little more diverse. Here is the sire's K-9 data Harley-Davidson-Fat-Boy
> 
> The dam wasn't put on K-9 but I was able to track thru the OFA. Hailey's grandparents on the dam's side were Nautilus delaur's Hot Hot Hot, and Horizon's Twin Beau D Daytona aka Tony.
> 
> I suspect if one could go back far enough, all our dogs are related, being decended from Lord Tweed or what ever his name was.


Hailey's dam's pedigree is now up on K9 data.Lucia Della Luce-Dam


----------



## KRayl

Still very, very new to understanding most of this, but I've been searching on K9data and came across a lot of interesting information on Avery today. It looks like there are other pups on this site that share similar backgrounds? Maybe someone who has an easier time reading this can help me understand it a bit better?

Going back (on Avery's dad's side - not much history yet on her mom's side) it looks like there's a large amount of pups from the Topbrass line, Twin-Beau and Goldrush line but I'm not sure where to begin!

I'd love to be able to figure out whether Avery is related to some of the other pups on here - I think it'd be fun to know! 

Anyone bored and feel like helping a newbie out?


----------



## MurphyTeller

KRayl said:


> I'd love to be able to figure out whether Avery is related to some of the other pups on here - I think it'd be fun to know!
> 
> Anyone bored and feel like helping a newbie out?


Is Avery on k9data Kim? - link?


----------



## KRayl

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=311847

Looks like her mom's side is lacking information but I was able to get way back on her dad's side... ("cooper")


----------



## Kohanagold

I'm pretty sure my girls are at least distantly related some dogs here.

Sydney's Sire is BISS Am/Can CH Chuckanut's Brasstime TD, JH, NA, NAJ, WC,VCX,OS,SDHF; Can TD,JH,WC,OS "Banjo"

Sydney's Dam was CanCH Goldenmoment Manhatten Transfr "Tundra", whose Sire was BIS BISS Am. CH. Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD JH WC VCX OS SDHF "Casey" and Dam was Can.CH. Brookshire's Aurora Gold OD "Tika"

Paige's Dam, Can Ch Auroragold's North Raven River "Taiga", is a full littermate sister to Sydney.

Paige's Sire is Am/Can Ch. Hollykins Rio Grande Can CGN "Rio". Rio's Sire is Am-Can CH Meadowpond River To The Sea CDX CGC Am-Can OS "River" and his Dam is Multi BIS Can.Ch. Hollykins Grand Finale CDX Multi (HIT) SDHF; OD Am Ptd "Fini".


----------



## Ljilly28

So Sydney is related to Heather's(Arcane) boy Boston whose grampa is Banjo, (and maybe also is a half-sister Lexi and aunt to Klondike?) . Is she half sister to Gino, Jetoca's Windward Passage?


----------



## arcane

Ljilly28 said:


> So Sydney is related to Heather's(Arcane) boy Boston whose grampa is Banjo,


and Paige is related to my 3 amigos--Roxy,Piper & Blue ...who's grandpa is Rio


----------



## Kand3

KRayl said:


> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=311847
> 
> Looks like her mom's side is lacking information but I was able to get way back on her dad's side... ("cooper")


I'm a newbie too, so am not much help! But I did look at her page, and no relatives to our Bailey.  However, and sorry for the hijack, but I was wondering where you got Avery's dog tags? I always admire it in the picture and keep meaning to ask you!! Thanks!!


----------



## Angel Rose

*Any beechwood/nautilus Goldens here?*

Would love to hear if any of Maggie's litter mates are on the forum.
Maggie is from the Beechwood Goldens Breeders on Cape Cod. Her mom is Beechwood Flame and her sire was Nautilus Diamond Big as the Ritz. Maggie was born on Feb. 2, last year 2008. If any of her litter mate's are out there, I would love to see photos, It would be fun and we might learn something from one another about their shared traits, habits, etc. They were all so adorable when we met them all at 6 weeks old.


----------



## KRayl

Kand3 said:


> I'm a newbie too, so am not much help! But I did look at her page, and no relatives to our Bailey.  However, and sorry for the hijack, but I was wondering where you got Avery's dog tags? I always admire it in the picture and keep meaning to ask you!! Thanks!!


I got it at http://www.fetchingtags.net/ They have a lot of great choices!


----------



## Kand3

KRayl said:


> I got it at http://www.fetchingtags.net/ They have a lot of great choices!


Thank you...I just love it!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Angel Rose said:


> Would love to hear if any of Maggie's litter mates are on the forum.
> Maggie is from the Beechwood Goldens Breeders on Cape Cod. Her mom is Beechwood Flame and her sire was Nautilus Diamond Big as the Ritz. Maggie was born on Feb. 2, last year 2008. If any of her litter mate's are out there, I would love to see photos, It would be fun and we might learn something from one another about their shared traits, habits, etc. They were all so adorable when we met them all at 6 weeks old.


Tucker is not a littermate of course, but our two are related.


----------



## Kand3

Kimm said:


> Tucker is not a littermate of course, but our two are related.


Tucker and Bailey are related, right?? Who else does that make Bailey related to??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Kand3 said:


> Tucker and Bailey are related, right?? Who else does that make Bailey related to??


Our pups have quite a few relatives on here. I just can't remember them all. :doh:


----------



## mdoats

Angel Rose said:


> Would love to hear if any of Maggie's litter mates are on the forum.
> Maggie is from the Beechwood Goldens Breeders on Cape Cod. Her mom is Beechwood Flame and her sire was Nautilus Diamond Big as the Ritz. Maggie was born on Feb. 2, last year 2008. If any of her litter mate's are out there, I would love to see photos, It would be fun and we might learn something from one another about their shared traits, habits, etc. They were all so adorable when we met them all at 6 weeks old.


There's some connection to Rookie there. Rookie's sire and Ritz's sire are both sired by Nautilus Vanilla Ice. So that makes them what? Cousins?


----------



## Kand3

mdoats said:


> There's some connection to Rookie there. Rookie's sire and Ritz's sire are both sired by Nautilus Vanilla Ice. So that makes them what? Cousins?


Then somehow that puts us in the mix, because Nautilus Vanilla Ice is my pup's Great-Grandfather (I'm sure there is a more dog appropriate way of putting that)!


----------



## mdoats

Kand3 said:


> Then somehow that puts us in the mix, because Nautilus Vanilla Ice is my pup's Great-Grandfather (I'm sure there is a more dog appropriate way of putting that)!


So that makes our pups second cousins twice removed... or something like that!


----------



## Kohanagold

Ljilly28 said:


> So Sydney is related to Heather's(Arcane) boy Boston whose grampa is Banjo, (and maybe also is a half-sister Lexi and aunt to Klondike?) . Is she half sister to Gino, Jetoca's Windward Passage?


Gino would be Sydney's 1/2 brother, yes. I had to go look and see that Boston is a Spinner baby.... Spinner is Sydney's absolute favorite brother! (Okay, so she doesn't know many of her brothers, but even still, he's pretty special). His owner (Robyn) showed Sydney to her Ch. Spinner has some really nice kids!


----------



## Kohanagold

arcane said:


> and Paige is related to my 3 amigos--Roxy,Piper & Blue ...who's grandpa is Rio


So Paige would be a Boston cousin and Roxy, Piper & Blue's aunt. I do admit, I absolutely love her pedigree. 

It's weird to think that a 5 yr old dog would be a grandpa... Rio and Sydney are the same age and I still think of them as "young" LOL. BJ


----------



## shortcake23

I know that Mia has a few half siblings on here.

Her parents are:

Tomiskaway's Golden Teddy
Tomiskaway's Jenny Daisy May


She's not on K9Data yet.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Jill.....here is Lexi's pedigree. Klondike is also on k9data.....his Sire is Colorbooks Nothing Like the Sun (Sol). Some really Great dogs in Lexi's pedigree. Banjo, I think one of the best dogs ever.....not exactly sure who this links Lex and Klondike with here on the forum.


http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=217903http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=217925


----------



## Kohanagold

Lexi would be Sydney's niece and it looks like Sydney would be Klondike's great aunt, times 2 (being linebred on Banjo). So, that also puts Paige as Lexi's cousin, and Klondike's 2nd cousin. It always seems to get confusing, but I think I got that right. LOL. BJ


----------



## arcane

3SweetGoldens said:


> Jill.....here is Lexi's pedigree. Klondike is also on k9data.....his Sire is Colorbooks Nothing Like the Sun (Sol). Some really Great dogs in Lexi's pedigree. Banjo, I think one of the best dogs ever.....not exactly sure who this links Lex and Klondike with here on the forum.
> 
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=217903


my Boston is linebred on Banjo...my one reason for purchasing him  aside from his good looks and wonderful temperament...Banjo is one of my all-time fav's with his beauty and versatility!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Illinois*

If any of you have used Golden Ret. Breeders in Illinois can you tell me who they are.

I have a Rescued Female Golden Retriever, Smooch, who is going to be 10 years old on Valentines Day-we think she was born in February.
We adopted her when she was 16 months old.

Maybe she is a sibling of someone on this forum!!


----------



## pb1221

My boy Chauncey is a Gino pup and Banjo is his granddaddy

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=232517


----------



## ataylor

My dogs are somewhat related. Our dogs are related by CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD,WC,VC,OS


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia doesn't have any half siblings I don't think but does have some cousins. Phillyfisher's Tucker, Kira's Murphy and Jerseygirls Taco. I may have forgotten another one too.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia's moms pedigree*

*CanCH Allsgold Forever in Blue Jeans (5/18/2000-)*
Call name:Gender:FCountry of origin:CanadaRegistration:CKC KJ674488Breeder:Brenda ComazettoOwner:Brenda Comazzetto
*Pedigree:*
CanCH Allsgold Forever in Blue JeansCan CH Zia Advent Hot Times At AllsgoldBISS Am. Ch. Summits Crocodile Rock OS SDHFAm. CH Summits Limited Edition OS SDHFBISS Am. Ch. Summits Mysterious Ways OD SDHFAm Ch. Zia's Lone StarBIS BISS Am./Can. CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WCAm. CH Zia Ginge Da SvidaniyaCan CH Allsgold's Dance Lil JeanAm Can CH Glendavis Goes To The Rodeo OSAm./Can. CH Rush Hill's Revel At Allsgold OS SDHFCan. CH Glendavis Show And Tell Can.CDCan CH Allsgold Dare T'Compar Of Fyke ODAm./Can. CH Rush Hill's Revel At Allsgold OS SDHFCan. CH Bugaboo's She's A Fox OD


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*and her dad's pedigree*

*Rush Hill's Patriot Games (8/25/2001-)*
Call name:Gender:MCountry of origin:USARegistration:AKCBreeder:Tonya/Mark StrubleOwner:Brenda ComazzettoImagenone) [Click to link an image]
*Pedigree:*
Rush Hill's Patriot GamesAm /CanCH Justmoor Believe In Me Am-Can OSBIS BISS Am./Can. CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WCAm. CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OSAm./Can. CH Kinsha's Flight to Rush Hill ODCan. CH Goldsmith's Justmoor Skye High Can SDHF Am-Can ODAm./Can. CH Asterling's Mr RockefellaCan. CH Mandalaro Sunrise Shoneen ODBIS BISS Am/Can Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at Allsgood OD SDHFBISS Am. Ch. Summits Crocodile Rock OS SDHFAm. CH Summits Limited Edition OS SDHFBISS Am. Ch. Summits Mysterious Ways OD SDHFAm CH Chuckanut's Madison AvenueBIS BISS Am./Can. CH Rush Hill's Haagen-Dazs CDX JH AX OAJ WCX VCX OS SDHF; Can. CD, WCAm./Can. CH. Kinsha's Silent Dreamer OD


----------



## Ash

Joanne, your Asia and my Kali are cousins through Toni


----------



## BearValley

LibertyME said:


> Bramley's Golden Moments Libby "Liberty"
> 
> Her Dam - Bramley's Sweet Talk Of Glory
> 
> Her Sire - Eirene's This One's For You


Luna's Dam was *Am. & Can. Ch. Eirene Westmont's April One OD

:wavey:
*


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Kali is gorgeous! How old is she?


----------



## Bryana

I guess I'll throw Becca out there 

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=252960


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Joanne & Asia said:


> Asia doesn't have any half siblings I don't think but does have some cousins. Phillyfisher's Tucker, Kira's Murphy and Jerseygirls Taco. I may have forgotten another one too.


Jack is related to your Asia through Burbank and Kirby. I think they're second cousins if I did my calculation correctly 

http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=378423 (here's Jack's pedigree)


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Another cousin. Yeah!! Jack is so handsome.


----------



## inge

Tess and Wilson are brother and sister. Their mother is Hillock's A Diamond at Broadway (Jewels) and their father is Pebwin XPDNC OS SDHF (Mulder). Through Mulder they are related to Kimm's Tucker, who is a halfbrother.


----------



## kiranddoug

Whiskey has half siblings. Winston is one of them. His daddy is Am./Can. Ch. Goldwind Crystal Falls Icon SDHF.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=140756
And Whiskey's momma is Cascades Tag-along Casidy.
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=156120


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly28 said:


> I LOVE the dog Gunner(AmCH Laurell's Goin' Great Guns OS SDHF)


Since people resurrected some old threads, I decided to bring a favorite one back. I love seeing who is "related" on the forum. It really made me smile that I loved Gunner in 2008, and finally bred Lushie to him in 2013.

My dog relatives now are anyone related to Presto (or Chaos)?

Anyone Related to Ryder?

Any Hero pups? 

Anyone with a Casanova or Nautlius pup? 

Any Lotto relations from Harborview?


----------



## Vhuynh2

Ryder is Molly's grandsire and she is related to Lotto thru Bailey, who is a great-great grand dam. Not half siblings..


----------



## TheZ's

I was interested to find that Gracie is a cousin of Sweet Girl's Shala and the recent litter of 13 pups from Four Lake's Abby. She's also related to dogs descended from Push, Yogi and Apollo (that would include Titan1's Titan & Mighty) as well as Tahnee's Scout and Polly.


----------



## NewfieMom

TheZ's said:


> I was interested to find that Gracie is a cousin of Sweet Girl's Shala and the recent litter of 13 pups from Four Lake's Abby. She's also related to dogs descended from Push, Yogi and Apollo (that would include Titan1's Titan & Mighty) as well as Tahnee's Scout and Polly.


I am so jealous!!!! So many of my favorite breeders!

NewfieMom


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

This is going back a ways, but Gunner is Jess' great- great grand-sire.


----------



## Jennifer1

Kenzie and Kea are related. Kea is Kenzie's aunt!

Here is Kenzie's lines

Misti Pedigree: Endeavors Fresh Spring Water
Primo Pedigree: Endeavors Mr Big Stuff He has Ocean, Bryce, & Felony in his line from Rush Hill


----------



## RYAC

Here is Lucy's pedigree

Dam: Ch.MICIN'S BEST PERFORMANCE
Five generation pedigree: Micin's Best Performance

Sire: Am Ch Summits Annecy Element Of Surprise
Five generation pedigree: Am Ch Summits Annecy Element Of Surprise

It looks like Lucy is related to CStrong73 Rocket. Lucy's Dam is Emmey, who is Levi's full sister, and Levi sired Rocket. So I think that would make them cousins...


----------



## Eclipse

Penny's parents:

(Sire) Gangway's SUV: Pedigree: BISS Am GCH CH/Can CH Gangway's SUV OS SDHF

(Dam) Gangway's Make a Joyful Noise: Pedigree: Gangway's Make A Joyful Noise


----------



## Jennifer1

Looks like Lucy and Kenzie both have the same Summits dogs in their past.


----------



## RYAC

Jennifer1 said:


> Looks like Lucy and Kenzie both have the same Summits dogs in their past.


Yes it looks like three. Summits Crocodile Rock, Summits Limited Edition, and Summits Mysterious Ways. Very Cool!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

RYAC said:


> Yes it looks like three. Summits Crocodile Rock, Summits Limited Edition, and Summits Mysterious Ways. Very Cool!


Asia has all 3 of those on her dad's side. She also has Rush Hills Haagan-Dazs and some Summits dogs and Chuckanuts Madison Avenue. Looking at all the pedigrees is so interesting!


----------



## Carmel

Hi, am getting a puppy in a couple of weeks from Summit Goldens, and was wondering if anyone else here is getting one from the litter? They are about 7 weeks right now.


----------



## xooxlinds

Eli:

Sire: GCH CH Harborview Under Construction
Dam: Lady Natasha of Aspenleaf


----------



## Jackruby

Yes my dog Jack's father is JAG. Jack was born Oct 22-2004
His mom is Cashmere bouquet from GOLD LOVE in NJ.


----------



## usually lurking

Ljilly28 said:


> My dog relatives now are anyone related to Presto (or Chaos)?


I didn't know this thread existed.... Presto is my dog's grandsire.


----------

